# Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?



## Dr_Dunkel (2. März 2013)

*Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Hi Leute! Ich hatte ursprünglich vor, Sim City zu kaufen. Da aber nun schon viel über die Nachteile des Spiels (Mini-Städte, In-Game Shop, Add-On's usw.) berichtet worden ist, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, Cities XL Platinum zu kaufen. Nun ist es aber hier so, dass stets nur 1 CPU-Kern im Spiel angesprochen wird. Sobald die Stadt mit der Zeit größer wird und man öfters mal hin und her zoomt, merkt man die Performanceeinbrüche, da ja 1 Kern auf 100% läuft während die anderen 3 vor sich hin idlen.

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob es einen Mod, Tweak, whatever gibt, um alle Kerne des Prozessors nutzen zu können? Mein i5 2500k sollte mit 4,5GHz eigentlich ein leichtes Spiel haben, aber die nicht vorhandene Mehrkernoptimierung macht dem ganzen einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ideen anyone?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Nein das Game ist derart verbuggt das man die Engine neu schreiben müsste um die Probleme zu beseitigen. Desweiteren leidet das Game an Memory Leaks und städte über 500k Einwohner sollen auch noch kaum Spielbar sein. Kann nur noch sagen das dies Game nichtmal anähernd ein ersatz für Sim City ist, bez man schnell die lust an den Game wieder verliert. Man kann nur hoffen das Focus aufhört leute mit X Cities XL versionen zu verarschen und vollpreis Spiele raushaut wo grad mal der umfang eines 5 euro dlcs eingebaut wurde.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Da magst du vielleicht recht haben, nur gibt es eben kaum andere Alternativen zu Sim City und die Problematik die du ansprichst zieht sich mittlerweile wie ein roter Faden quer durch alle Genres. Und so ansich, ist CXL gar nicht mal übel. Sehr viele Baumöglichkeiten und variierbare Verkehrssysteme, anpassbare Steuern, etc. etc. sowie eine recht ordentliche Grafik machen es schon mal spielenswert. Im Prinzip spiele ich ja meist eher andere Sachen, aber als Gelegenheits-Sim macht es schon Spaß.

Wie gesagt: es wäre halt nur schön wenn es eine Mehrkern-Optimierung böte...


----------



## McClaine (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Nein das Game ist derart verbuggt das man die Engine neu schreiben müsste um die Probleme zu beseitigen. Desweiteren leidet das Game an Memory Leaks und städte über 500k Einwohner sollen auch noch kaum Spielbar sein. Kann nur noch sagen das dies Game nichtmal anähernd ein ersatz für Sim City ist, bez man schnell die lust an den Game wieder verliert. Man kann nur hoffen das Focus aufhört leute mit X Cities XL versionen zu verarschen und vollpreis Spiele raushaut wo grad mal der umfang eines 5 euro dlcs eingebaut wurde.


 
Würd ich so net schreiben. Das Spiel macht viel Gaudi und ist schon umfangreich. aber ja, ab ner gewissen Baugrösse packts nur noch 4GHz aufwärts am Single Kern und bald dannach bringt nix mehr was 

Bin von 920i auf 3930k umgestiegen, von 4,0 auf 4,5GHz und es bringt eigentlich nix mehr...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Jap, CXL würde ich als Geheimtipp für all jene empfehlen, denen Sim City zu klein ist. Da kannst du schonmal locker einen ganzen Tag bauen und hast gerade mal die Hälfte der Karte genutzt. Und Anspruch hat es auch - gerade die Errichtung von Megabauwerken braucht enorme Ressourcen.

Mittlerweile habe ich über's Internet einen Tipp gefunden, wie das Spiel auch über 500.000 Einwohner hinaus flüssiger läuft. Mit dem Tool "CPU-Control" kann man mehr Kerne zuweisen und es hat tatsächlich eine wesentlich bessere Performance. In der aktuellen Stadt habe ich momentan so 1,6 Mio Einwohner, da ist es komischerweise aber dennoch nötig, jede Stunde mal das Spiel neu starten, da wohl irgendein Cache geleert wird, damit die Sache dann wieder runder läuft.


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*



h.101 schrieb:


> Jap, CXL würde ich als Geheimtipp für all jene empfehlen, denen Sim City zu klein ist. Da kannst du schonmal locker einen ganzen Tag bauen und hast gerade mal die Hälfte der Karte genutzt. Und Anspruch hat es auch - gerade die Errichtung von Megabauwerken braucht enorme Ressourcen.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich über's Internet einen Tipp gefunden, wie das Spiel auch über 500.000 Einwohner hinaus flüssiger läuft. Mit dem Tool "CPU-Control" kann man mehr Kerne zuweisen und es hat tatsächlich eine wesentlich bessere Performance. In der aktuellen Stadt habe ich momentan so 1,6 Mio Einwohner, da ist es komischerweise aber dennoch nötig, jede Stunde mal das Spiel neu starten, da wohl irgendein Cache geleert wird, damit die Sache dann wieder runder läuft.



Das hat nix mit Cache leeren zu tun, das ist einfach unsauberer Programmierarbeit.  Die Leute haben wohl noch wie was von 'nem Garbagecollector gehört. :|


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Cache leeren zu tun, das ist einfach unsauberer Programmierarbeit.  Die Leute haben wohl noch wie was von 'nem Garbagecollector gehört. :|


 
Aso.  CXL ist echt ein feines Städtebauspielchen. Schade dass man da nicht weiter optimiert hat, dann würde es Sim City um Längen in die Tasche stecken.


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*



h.101 schrieb:


> Aso.  CXL ist echt ein feines Städtebauspielchen. Schade dass man da nicht weiter optimiert hat, dann würde es Sim City um Längen in die Tasche stecken.


 
Defintiv. Leider krieg ich zumindest CXL 2012 bei mir nichtmal gestartet. Direkt beim Starten der Verknüpfung bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung ala "Die Side-by-Side Konfiguration ist fehlerhaft." Oder so. Laut Internet soll man die VCRedist Pakete alle installieren, hab ich auch gemacht, bringt nur garnix. 

Hat das Programm für die CPU-Zuweisung bei dir denn einen starken Unterschied gemacht?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Hmmm, da würde ich dir gerne helfen, aber ich habe die Download Version von CXL Platinum.

Also bringen tut es auf jeden Fall was. Ich habe einen i5 2500k auf 4,5GHz laufen. Und da sieht man schön wie 1 Kern ständig mit 100% läuft. Ab ca. 500K Einwohner wird es dann zur Ruckelpartie. Mit Cpu Control kannst du jedem einzelnen Programm beliebige CPU-Kerne zuteilen. Ich starte immer das Spiel, drücke Alt+Tab und starte das Tool und weise alle 4 Kerne zu. So sind dann 2-3 Kerne immer so ca. 30-50% ausgelastet und das Spiel läuft on the fly wieder flüssig. Nur eine Zeit später muss man eben kurz mal neustarten, da ja der von dir erwähnte Garbagecollector zum Tragen kommt.


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*



h.101 schrieb:


> Hmmm, da würde ich dir gerne helfen, aber ich habe die Download Version von CXL Platinum.
> 
> Also bringen tut es auf jeden Fall was. Ich habe einen i5 2500k auf 4,5GHz laufen. Und da sieht man schön wie 1 Kern ständig mit 100% läuft. Ab ca. 500K Einwohner wird es dann zur Ruckelpartie. Mit Cpu Control kannst du jedem einzelnen Programm beliebige CPU-Kerne zuteilen. Ich starte immer das Spiel, drücke Alt+Tab und starte das Tool und weise alle 4 Kerne zu. So sind dann 2-3 Kerne immer so ca. 30-50% ausgelastet und das Spiel läuft on the fly wieder flüssig. Nur eine Zeit später muss man eben kurz mal neustarten, da ja der von dir erwähnte Garbagecollector zum Tragen kommt.


 
Ah okay  Kleine Korrektur: Der Garbage Collector kommt eben nicht zum tragen, da die "Garbage Collection" eine Form der automatischen Speicherverwaltung ist, und da diese fehlt muss man eben das Spiel so oft neustarten, da der Ram dann vermutlich einfach voll ist.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Nicht dass mir da was aufgefallen wäre, dass meine 16GB jemals voll gewesen wären...


----------



## Juli0x (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Sorry falls ich den Thread jetzt wieder hochhole, aber ich spiele schon seit langem mit dem Gedanken mir das Spiel zu kaufen, wurde aber immer abgeschreckt davon, dass das Spiel ja durch die Einkernunterstützung ab 100 000  Einwohnern oder so nicht mehr flüssig läuft und wenig später gar nicht mehr spielbar ist.

1) Ist das immer noch so?
2) Falls ja, nützt/funktioniert diese von Dr_Dunkel empfohlene CPU-Control ?
3) (Trotzdem) Kaufempfehlung?

Danke und wäre über eine schnelle Antwort sehr dankbar


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cities XL Platinum - Mehrkernunterstützung möglich?*

Hi Juli0x! Auf deine PN antworte ich mal hier, damit evtl. auch andere Interessenten was davon haben:

Also zu 1. Ja, leider ist CXL nach wie vor sehr schlecht optimiert und fängt nach einiger Zeit zu ruckeln an. Ich finde es persönlich sehr schade, da es in meinen Augen ansonsten die schönste und bei weitem umfangreichste Stadtbau-Sim ist.

2. Es nützt schon was und fängt etwas die schlechte Performance auf, jedoch nur zu einem gewissen Teil. Bei einer hohen Einwohnerzahl im 5-6 stelligen Bereich musste ich trotzdem immer mal wieder zurück ins Hauptmenü und die Stadt erneut laden, um wieder einigermaßen erträglich spielen zu können.

3. Wenn du über die schlechte Performance und den mangelnden Support hinweg sehen kannst - ja! Hier kannst du auch mal sehen was man mit ein paar Mods noch so rausholen kann. Ich denke, in der dort gezeigten Stadt müsste ich so um die 1200 verschiedenen Gebäudearten und Sehenswürdigkeiten gebaut haben. Da gibt es aber auch eine richtige Community, wo von manchen Städte meist noch um Welten schöner als meine aussehen. Für den Fall, dass dir eine gute Spielbarkeit wichtig ist - eher nein!


----------

